# Kim Johnson Gold-Rush



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like Mai Tai is definitely Gold Rush. Looks like co-owner is Ann Johnson who owns Gold Rush in Princeton NJ. I could be wrong but I think I heard Kim is a daughter??????

Pedigree: RBIS GCH Gold-Rush Life's A Beach CD RE CGC HIT


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Also you should notice that the dam of the litter has DJD - and it isn't unilateral, so couldn't be an injury.
Also her sire appears to have failed elbows, as do two half sibs on sire side- from different mothers which even more implies elbows being genetic.
Who is the sire?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Also you should notice that the dam of the litter has DJD - and it isn't unilateral, so couldn't be an injury.
> Also her sire appears to have failed elbows, as do two half sibs on sire side- from different mothers which even more implies elbows being genetic.
> Who is the sire?


Just saying... this just goes to show why getting those clearances is so important, as is REMOVING non-passing dogs from breeding stock. 

And even if there is an injury - that still is questionable since the type of injury would make you suspect there was a weakness there to begin with.


----------



## Sunnygolden (Apr 25, 2017)

Megora said:


> Prism Goldens said:
> 
> 
> > Also you should notice that the dam of the litter has DJD - and it isn't unilateral, so couldn't be an injury.
> ...





From what I can tell the sire is http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=390416! Any more info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sunnygolden said:


> From what I can tell the sire is Pedigree: GCH CH Westben Chip Van Winkle! Any more info would be greatly appreciated


Personally, the DJD on the elbows of the mother would be enough to say no to this litter. Elbow dysplasia is often more painful and more difficult to work with than hip dysplasia.


----------



## Sunnygolden (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks Tahnee! I appreciate your feedback


----------



## Sunnygolden (Apr 25, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> Also you should notice that the dam of the litter has DJD - and it isn't unilateral, so couldn't be an injury.
> Also her sire appears to have failed elbows, as do two half sibs on sire side- from different mothers which even more implies elbows being genetic.
> Who is the sire?



Thanks Prism I appreciate your insight into this very much


----------



## Kim Hale Johnson (May 13, 2017)

Aloha from the horses mouth - Kim Johnson!
I am Ann Johnson's daughter in law of 35 years and have been showing and breeding Golden Retrievers for 40 years. I live in Los Angeles and Hawaii and am a member of the GRCA, the GRCGLA ( Los Angeles Club ) and GRCH ( Hawaii ). 
I do have a litter of Golden Retrievers in Hawaii right now , the sire is GCH Westben Chip Van Winkle and dam GCH Gold-Rush Life's A Beach CD RE CGC. 
The mom, Mai Tai has unilateral DJD. She was injured as a 4 month old puppy. She is now 4.5 years old and has no issues post injury-she is very fit doing roadwork 3-4 miles a day for show conditioning on sloped surfaces ( I live on a mountain ) and is also well into agility training with full height jumps. 
Mai Tai was the result of a breeding done with older frozen semen, her sire got his clearances before it was entirely common and prescribed to do elbow clearances.
I'm not sure why "sunnygolden" is afraid of Gold-Rush Goldens-they are beautiful, marvelously tempered dogs. At Gold-Rush we face the same health issues that any and all other Golden breeders do, we are not unique in that way.
I would be happy to talk to anyone with questions for me-I don't know who Sunnygolden is, and am sorry they felt they could not speak to me personally with any questions they may have about this litter. I give my phone number at the end of every email I send, its 310-804-8227 and I am happy to chat with anyone ( if I'm not in the wood shop making noise, that is)!
Anyone who is interested in seeing how I raise a litter of Gold-Rush puppies can watch this litter grow on their Face Book page Mai Tai's Aloha Litter . Maybe I'll post a video of Miss Mai on the move, also! Aloha, Kim


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Kim Hale Johnson said:


> The mom, Mai Tai has unilateral DJD. She was injured as a 4 month old puppy. She is now 4.5 years old and has no issues post injury-she is very fit doing roadwork 3-4 miles a day for show conditioning on sloped surfaces ( I live on a mountain ) and is also well into agility training with full height jumps.


You may want to reach out to OFA as it is not listed as unilateral on the public verification database. Until that is corrected, it is being report by the certifying organization as both elbows Dysplastic. 

Just as an aside, not being symptomatic is not proof of a good elbow. I have a all amateur owner handled American Champion girl with grade 1 ED in both elbows from generations of normal elbows. She moves like a dream and never a lame day in her now almost 6 years but she is Dysplastic. I choose not to breed her but not every breeder makes that same tough call. The most important thing to me is transparency which is certainly the case with this bitch. Puppy buyers can decide prior to contact if the lack of a passing elbow is a deal breaker.


----------



## Kohala Goldens (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes litter here in Kona thought those dogs were all proven? Facebook Mai Tai Aloha Litter easy to find


----------

